# Lulah is home!



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm finally getting a chance to post after bringing Lulah home on Saturday. I can't believe it's almost been a week since we got her!

Things have been pretty eventful. I will try not to make this a novel! 

Picking Lulah up was quite the experience. Beth told me that her adult Havs would be "greeting" us at the door. She wasn't kidding! It was so much fun! I was laughing so hard, while we were surrounded by excited Havs looking for attention. They were all so sweet, and I loved it!

When we went into the puppy room, I spied Lulah right away. As soon as she saw me she ran to the edge of the ex-pen to see me!

The car ride home was good. It was about 45 minutes, so not too long. I had her wrapped in a blanket since it was so cold. She climbed up under my chin and stayed there the whole way home, panting quite heavily. I was worried that she might vomit, but she didn't. By the end of the car ride, she had calmed down.

Once we were home she met the boys and my parents, who were visiting from out of town. About 30 minutes after we got home, I put her on the Rascal Dog...and she took to it right away! Ever since, she's used it for both pee and poop (though if given the choice, she'd rather potty outside).

She ate well, and she slept well. She woke me once in the night to pee, and slept through the second night without waking me.

She has certainly made herself at home. It only took a couple of hours before all nervousness was gone, and her tail was curled up and her ears were perked, running around like she owned the place. She is quite the little girl!!!

Anyway, on the second day we noticed that her stool was a little loose. Beth had told us when we picked her up that at least one of the puppies had loose stool that started that morning, but she wasn't sure who it was. We tried feeding her rice, but she wouldn't eat much, and it didn't have any affect. We had an appointment with the vet, and mentioned it. We had brought a stool sample in, as Beth suggested, to test for worms, etc. We decided to have them test for parasites, just in case it was Giardia (though I really didn't think that was the case).

The evening of December 30th, Beth emailed saying that she had had the stool of the remaining puppies tested, and they all showed Coccidia. She suggested we get Lulah on Sulpha drugs as soon as possible. Unfortunately, the next 2 days all the veterinary offices were closed due to New Year's. We have one 24-hour emergency Vet clinic in Ottawa, so I called them on the 31st. They said they would need to test her stool, so they wouldn't be able to give her any medication for at least a couple of days, so we should just wait till our vet was open again, which was today. I was almost in tears, since her stool was getting looser and, while she was still eating, I had noticed her appetite decreasing a bit.

The last couple of days have been hell. We made sure she drank as much water as possible and got her to eat what we could. By this morning, her stool was like water. The first couple of days we had learned to recognize the signs when she needed to potty. The last couple of days, she hasn't even been able to give us a sign before she was pooping. I don't think she could control it at all, it was so loose. My carpet will never be the same (though I've been telling my husband that we need hardwood, so maybe this will lead to me getting my wish! )

We took her to the vet this afternoon. She weighed the exact same as she did when we brought her in the day after we got her (1.4kg), so at least she didn't lose any weight. The stool analysis showed Coccidia, as Beth had said. They gave Lulah some fluids and some low-fat bland kibble and canned food (Medi-Cal Gastro-Intestinal Puppy by Royal Canin), and started her on the Sulpha drugs.

She's slept most of the day. I'm not sure if it's the drugs, fighting this parasite, the stress of the day, or all of the above. But when she was awake she was playful and happy. She ate her dinner with fervor, which was so nice to see! She hasn't pooped since right after lunch, and it was very loose. That was before when went to the vet. I hope that will have changed sometime tomorrow. I was told that the drugs work quite quickly.

The last couple of nights have been awful, with her waking up 4 or 5 times in the night to poop. I used the Rascal Dog in our ensuite bathroom, since it's been -35C/F overnight. Since her poop was sooooo loose, it's been a big clean-up. I'm absolutely exhausted. Hopefully tonight will be different! I'm so glad I took the holidays off from work!!!

Despite all of this, we are so happy with our little girl. She is full of spunk and fun and sweetness (even when she's sick!). I'm totally head over heals! I will post pictures soon....as soon as I sort through the 10,000 pictures I've taken and pick a few!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

OMG you’re not lying about it being it "pretty eventful"! I would have panic if one of mine had water-like stool and no-vet open for a couple of day, yea, you handle it much then I ever would. 

Even though she had a rough start - she sounds like such a doll. I feel so bad for her – I hope she gets better real soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm glad she's home with you and I hope she gets better very quickly so you can fully enjoy having her home. Poor Lulah!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww...poor little girl..(poor you too!) Enjoy that sweet baby of yours and post pictures! Glad things are going well now.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

cathryn said:


> My carpet will never be the same (though I've been telling my husband that we need hardwood, so maybe this will lead to me getting my wish! )


hahaha :laugh: awww mommy's little girl is trying to make your wish come true



cathryn said:


> Despite all of this, we are so happy with our little girl. She is full of spunk and fun and sweetness (even when she's sick!). I'm totally head over heals! I will post pictures soon....as soon as I sort through the 10,000 pictures I've taken and pick a few!


LOL I'm the same way I have tons of pictures, last night I probably took hoto: 20 pix of Vino just laying there sleeping LOL


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Cate, I'm so sorry to hear that you and Lulah had such a rough start. I can't imagine having to wait a couple of days for her to get the treatment she needed. Glad to hear, though, that things are on the mend and she's everything you dreamed of in a puppy. When we hadn't heard from you, I felt as though something wasn't right. Hang in there and hopefully you'll catch up on your sleep soon. We'll be waiting for pictures.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor little Lulah, and you! I hope she's feeling better and you can fall into a more regular potty schedule! Has she gone potty since you posted last? We just got our biggest snow fall so Mae was a bit confused this morning.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a time you've had! Hopefully that is behind you, and it will be all up hill from here!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Look forward to seeing pictures. Hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Yikes, a real bummer start. Hope she's doing better and back to normal real soon.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear but sounds like you both handled it like troopers. Hoping things get easier for you both from here on in.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi everyone. I thought I would post a quick update with a few pictures.

I'm happy to report that Lulah is responding well to the medication. She is eating better and her stool is firming up. It goes back and forth...firm, soft, firm, soft. But it's much easier to deal with.

We only had one potty accident today, and that was because I was distracted when my mom called. It was just a tiny pee, so it wasn't that bad. And it's much better than all the watery poop I've been cleaning up!

She is the most amazing little girl! She's so funny and smart and sweet! This morning my 8 year-old came over, gave me a huge hug, and said "thank you for getting Lulah for us!". 

Here are a few pictures from the day she came home. I took so many pictures that day, but not many since then because it's been a little hectic!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

What a beauty! You have a special little girl there!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad things are getting better for you and Lulah, Cate. She is absolutely adorable. Love the story about your 8 year old. That's very sweet.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Lulah is cute and cuddly. Great to hear the medication is working. 
Jeanne


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

she looks so adorable!! So glad she is doing better! Looking forward to watching her grow up.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

She is beyond cute! Glad she is getting better and hopefully you are getting some rest. 

haha, the 3rd picture is cute with her paw in the air "no mom, not a belly shot" haha

the 4th is my fav in this set - so sweet - without a doubt you have a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Lulah is a little dish; I'm so sorry to hear of all your woes, poor all of you but so many congratulations for dealing with it all. What a dreadful way to start, but thank goodness you know exactly what it is and are now getting her back to normal. And at least you've got the new floor to look forward to!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! Glad to hear things are getting better. Soon the coccidia will be gone and you can get on with more typical puppy stuff! It's such a fun time and it really flys by!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lulah is a little DOLL!!! I LOVE the 4th picture down, of just her little face sleeping!!!

Glad to hear she's feeling better!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Lulah is so sweet and I love the pictures of her sleeping; what an angel! Sorry you're having to deal with a nasty parasite but hopefully it'll resolve soon and then lots of puppy adventures can ensue. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

She is a DOLL!!! I'm sorry for those awful first few days but I'm glad she is getting better now! (sorry i'm a little late on this thread)


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

So glad her condition has improved. Such a little cutie pie.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Do hope Lulah continues to make a good recovery, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She's doing much better now!

She had her last dose of the Sulpha meds at lunch today, and we've seen a huge improvement! Her appetite is better, and her stool is much firmer...and easier to clean up!

And I'm happy to announce that there has been no poop in the house (except in the Rascal Dog) in 3 days! I think we've turned a corner!!!

I'm absolutely in love...and so is my husband. She's definitely daddy's girl! She follows him around, and will stop doing whatever she's doing when he comes in the room. I do believe she's already got him wrapped around her little "finger". He swore up and down that he would never buy clothes for her...and look what he brought home for her the other day!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Glad she is doing better. She looks very sweet in her new coat. 

As my breeder said to me:
"It looks like you had a toy explosion there. Glad you aren't spoiling her "


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

She is so cute. Glad to hear the good news. Tell your husband, he's not the only one. Haha.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

cathryn said:


> Thanks everyone! She's doing much better now!
> 
> She had her last dose of the Sulpha meds at lunch today, and we've seen a huge improvement! Her appetite is better, and her stool is much firmer...and easier to clean up!
> 
> ...


So glad things are settling down for you. It was a rough beginning, but you're now turning the corner. Love the picture with her little cocked head and her new coat. Have fun, but it sound like you already are.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Lulah is such a cutie. My husband said the same thing to me and I swear he loves the pups more then I do. Have fun now that she's feeling better, I know what a relief it must be for you.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

A little late tuning in here, but so happy to hear she is doing so much better. She is adorable. What is there not to love??


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Colbie said:


> Glad she is doing better. She looks very sweet in her new coat.
> 
> As my breeder said to me:
> "It looks like you had a toy explosion there. Glad you aren't spoiling her "


I _may_ have gone overboard on the toys! :laugh: I swear, it was liking preparing for a baby! My husband told me I had to stop, but now he's the one that is coming home with more toys for her!


----------

